# Adnoc Offer



## gunnerzmeister

Dear Forumers,

Need advice on this. I got the offer with grade 13, 16k/monthly (basic+allowance). House will be provided once completed the probation period, 6 months I guess. During the probation, they will only give 3k housing allowance. Education 35k/child/year (Max 4 children/year)

Is it a good offer for a family of 4?

Thanks.


----------



## aleleeson

It might make sense if you are willing to be separate from your family for the probation time. It will be very hard to find even a studio for a family on 3k per month. Single people can do it as they do not need the same things to apply for a family visa as you will. You would need legal housing because of your dependents. If they stay at home for the 6 months and then come once you have housing then this offer can work, if not it will be very hard on you all.


----------



## Skabir

sir,
I have completed my Ph.D in Finance from a reputed university, India recently and want to join university teaching job in UAE which university will be better for me and how much they'll pay for.


----------



## traveler2882

I think it sufficent as housing and education for your child is being supported by ADNOC.. just have to do some saving and control your expenditure.. where will be ur post in UAE?


----------



## gunnerzmeister

Hi, thanks 

Once I agree with the offer, they will proceed with VISA.

But, they also offer anothet contract lump sum cash money AED 30k/month.By having that, I have to find my own accommodation and self sponsor education for my kids (3yrs & 1yr). 

Which one is better contract?
1. AED 16k + accommodation + education fee
2. AED 30k.

Thanks


----------



## traveler2882

Depends on individual needs, each has it's own pro and contra. But for me, I opted for option 2 since you can have better control on accomodation and education fees. 

If you rent cheaper accomodation, saving from this can be kept by you. 

Of course for option 1 you will not get any money if you rent cheaper accomodation. Might as well go for the maximum allocation if you opted for option 1.

Hope this help


----------



## aleleeson

personally i would go for option no. 2 but i am not sure if it is the better deal or not.. hopefully other people give their opinions here. what age are your kids and what type of schools do you want to send them too?


----------



## gunnerzmeister

Hi,

My kids are now 3yrs old & 1 yr old. I am thinking to send them to British curriculum schools but I found British n American schools are too expensive 35k- 40k++. Australian curriculum schools are cheaper around 20k++. 

Do u have any suggestions for international schools?

As I chat with someone, two things are most difficult to live in Abu Dhabi 1. Get the driving licence 2. Children schools. Most of the best schools are fully registered.


----------

